

Ask HN:Good RoR Tutorials? - ekm2

I am new to Ruby on Rails,though i have some experience in Python,Haskell,C++ and C.What are some good beginner to advanced tutorials out there?
======
bhousel
The best: <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

